# Z-Spec Grille?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I found a tiny bit of info here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ion-forum/12050-spring-special-edition-2.html

I assume this is of course relating to the Z-Spec car they built for SEMA a couple years back


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

another tidbit of info from our little brothers:

Z Spec Grille Option - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah I was going to visit my dealer to try and get them to order me one. But I'm afraid of them charging me an insane amount for it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah I seen it. my dealer has a few spring editions Cruzes in stock.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Any idea what this looks like, and whether we can order it directly?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is the part number, problem is, as you can see by the picture below, the trim on the grille is painted. 

So when you order this part it comes painted and in one of two colors. Blue Ray Metallic or Tungsten, which are the only two colors the Spring Special Edition Cruze comes in. 

Now you can order the grille and have the trim painted. I was quoted $75-$80. 

Part number: 95147738










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Here is the part number, problem is, as you can see by the picture below, the trim on the grille is painted.
> 
> So when you order this part it comes painted and in one of two colors. Blue Ray Metallic or Tungsten, which are the only two colors the Spring Special Edition Cruze comes in.
> 
> ...


Looks like i'm paying a trip to my dealer to order one in tungsten tomorrow. Which being a dark grey will look sick on my silver Cruze. Also, so what if it only comes in two colors? Thats what spray paint and plasti dip are for LOL.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

im interested too but is there a lower grille that will match it? and will it fir the rs bumper? what about the fog lights?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like I'm going to my dealer and get one myself!!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Here is the part number, problem is, as you can see by the picture below, the trim on the grille is painted.
> 
> So when you order this part it comes painted and in one of two colors. Blue Ray Metallic or Tungsten, which are the only two colors the Spring Special Edition Cruze comes in.
> 
> ...





> *05/03/13**Subject:* Cruze Z-Spec Grille (VAS) PN 95147738 and 95147746
> 
> 
> It has been brought to our attention that there are a few discrepancies with the label and the work instructions in the Cruze Z-spec Grill kit (VAS).
> ...


From: Product Bulletins and Updates

Found the best price here, from a Chevy dealer in Texas:

95147738 - Chevrolet GRILLE KIT


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I might have to look into ordering one myself.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Wait, $75-$80 (ChevyTech's dealer's quote) or $240 (Chevy dealer in Texas quote)? That's a big difference!

How do we get it at $75-$80?


----------



## iPhoneMorty (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe he was talking about the paint job costing 75-$80.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

perlionex said:


> Wait, $75-$80 (ChevyTech's dealer's quote) or $240 (Chevy dealer in Texas quote)? That's a big difference!
> 
> How do we get it at $75-$80?


I was wondering about that too.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like $240 (discounted off from list price of $300) is the current price of the grille.

http://www.partswebsite.com/asgm/oemparts/chevrolet-116/95147738.html


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Is this just for the grill? I think it will look funny having horizontal bar grill and the honeycomb mesh for the bottom and fog lights.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Based on the picture, it appears to be for both the upper and lower grilles in the middle (i.e., 3 parts). The fog lamps would remain stock.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Logic says its for both upper and lower. It would look very weird other wise.

I may also pass by the dealer soon to ask about the grill. Might as well.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Logic says its for both upper and lower. It would look very weird other wise.
> 
> I may also pass by the dealer soon to ask about the grill. Might as well.


iKerm, let me know what they say. Is your dealer the AutoNation in Doral?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, i'll be in the area Sunday and just casually ask. Ill text you what they say.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

WARNING!!!!

DO NOT buy from GMpartsdirect.com, I went to my dealer today to look into ordering the part and the guy there told me GMPD is run out of some random Cadillac dealership, and sometimes has the wrong parts listed. Also, the part number posted here in this thread is the same as for the stock honeycomb grille!! Also other sites that offer new GM parts are most likely incorrect, and could just be a stock warehouse that sell parts.

When I did get from the guy at the parts section is that there might be a possible set of colors that you can get the Z Spec grille in, he wasn't sure exactly, but the "special grill" part was listed with numerous colors ranging from blue/gold/red/gray/gold/etc. Now that might just be car color, or it might be grille color, he wasn't sure since there wasn't any more information. However, the Z Spec grille is in fact $300 ordered directly through the dealership, and since they have the same part number that "sale" might be for the honeycomb grill, not the Z Spec. So BE CAREFUL.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I did this the easy way smurf. I got a vin from a spring special edition and got the part number from that. I got the same info you got though. 

And yes, painting it was $80. But tungsten would look good on my silver car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> WARNING!!!!
> 
> DO NOT buy from GMpartsdirect.com, I went to my dealer today to look into ordering the part and the guy there told me GMPD is run out of some random Cadillac dealership, and sometimes has the wrong parts listed.


So are you saying never order anything from GMPD or just don't order this z spec grille from them? I've always wondered about GMPD and if they were legit...anybody know if they are the real deal?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> So are you saying never order anything from GMPD or just don't order this z spec grille from them? I've always wondered about GMPD and if they were legit...anybody know if they are the real deal?


I'd say never order from them unless you know the part is the actual one you want. Its generally correct, but they have been known to be wrong every now and then.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'd say never order from them unless you know the part is the actual one you want. Its generally correct, but they have been known to be wrong every now and then.


Are all their products brand new and Chevy/GM licensed? And if they make a mistake, will they do returns? Do their products carry any type of warranty? 

Like I was thinking about maybe getting the LTZ rims from them if I didn't want to go the way of internet sites selling the refurbished ones. Would that be a good idea?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Are all their products brand new and Chevy/GM licensed? And if they make a mistake, will they do returns? Do their products carry any type of warranty?
> 
> Like I was thinking about maybe getting the LTZ rims from them if I didn't want to go the way of internet sites selling the refurbished ones. Would that be a good idea?


No idea, you would have to contact them. All I was told about them was that they have been known to mess up orders on occasion in the past or having the wrong parts listed under wrong numbers on their site.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Saw these on a couple Cruze at work. Been trying to find a part number. Guess I'll just ask about them when I head back into work on thursday.  They look amazing, much better than the honeycomb grill.


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with GMPD ive ordered from them multiple times for both my Duramax's and never had a problem! If you want to be sure about the part # then go down to your local dealership and get it from them then order from GMPD! Yes they are a Cadillac dealership but that should make you feel better as the parts have all been genuine in my experience! Just my $. 02


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

You can't order it yet. I tried. I have the part numbers for all of the colors. But there is a note in the computer that says if you place an order for it, it will be cancelled. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It's listed as an dealer installed option that you can order for the 2014 Cruze.

According to Chevy's website.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> It's listed as an dealer installed option that you can order for the 2014 Cruze.
> 
> According to Chevy's website.


Correct, but when you go to order it from the parts department, there is a note in the computer listed under the grille that says if you order it, the order will be cancelled because its not yet available for individual sale. They come dealer installed on the 2013 Spring Special Edition Cruzes, but there isnt yet a way to order them by themselves, according to the parts computer.


----------



## geiser (May 18, 2014)

order any color directly from gm accessories via web. all colors come prepainted. 8 colors. Grille landing page


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

geiser said:


> order any color directly from gm accessories via web. all colors come prepainted. 8 colors. Grille landing page


You can catch them on ebay for less but you would have to settle for the wrong color if you don't recycle your chrome trim. Summit White seems to be the popular $200 grille whenever I try for Black Granite.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 26, 2015)

If anyone is still looking for the Z-spec grilles, shopchevyparts.com has them in different colors. I plan to order the 2014 Red Hot grille for $210.


----------



## BReyReal (Feb 7, 2015)

I just lucked out and got my z spec grille in the same color as my car for $100 shipped.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

BReyReal said:


> I just lucked out and got my z spec grille in the same color as my car for $100 shipped.


From where?!?


----------



## Mynameisjeffro (Jul 24, 2016)

I have A 13 that came with the Grille & spoiler from the dealer!


----------

